# Anyone up for a Pre Heresy Warhammer 40K RP?



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

Hello Warhammer 40K fans. I am trying to put together a Prehersy rp on here? before i do the recruiting i need to know if people are interested. Please and thank you kind sirs and madams


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

how much pre-heresy? Like how far before the heresy?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Sounds interesting, but like Romero is asking, how far back is this going to be?


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

Horus heresy era not to much before Horus Rising book. or we can go before the Unification. Up to teh majority.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

I would like to do a before Horus Rising RP, nothing along the lines of pre-unification.


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

The Horus heresy interests me alot lol i want to do a roleplay from befreo the heresy up to the Battle for Terra if anyone is interested


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

Sounds good. One question though.
How involved would the players be with the primarchs?


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

If a player is interested, he may be a primarch if he chooses. HOWEVER i believe most would like to be battle brothers and can interact with their primarch as is associated with their rank case in point Lord Commander Eidolon speaks with fulgrim quite a bit whereas Nero Vipus did not speak with Horus much. if anyone has suggestions i would love to hear them.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

ye im interested in this a few questions:
.what chapters will we be in or do we choose
.will we have to stay loyal/go traitor for the battle of terra
.when do you think this will start so that we can get an estimate of how long to wait so we can prep for it
and ye same with Romero about the primarchs


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

son of azurman said:


> ye im interested in this a few questions:
> .what chapters will we be in or do we choose
> .will we have to stay loyal/go traitor for the battle of terra
> .when do you think this will start so that we can get an estimate of how long to wait so we can prep for it
> and ye same with Romero about the primarchs


chapters and if you watn to be loyal or traitor is entirely up to you. may start soon with the next week or two im tryinf to seee the general reception so if your interested let me kno and tell your friends!


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm interested. Also, I'm reserving Dark angels, and can I also reserve World Eaters?

As an additional question, are we allowed one Traitor Legion and one Loyalist Legion, or can we have only one Legion?


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

ohhhh taking my dark angels legion from me? lol jk people can have one traitor and one loyal but say case in point me and you black legionnaire can both be dark angels. you can one loyal and one traitor if you desire just be sure you separate teh stories in teh same post with something like --------------- also multiple people can be in teh same legion


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The Black Legionnaire said:


> I'm interested. Also, I'm reserving Dark angels, and can I also reserve World Eaters?
> 
> As an additional question, are we allowed one Traitor Legion and one Loyalist Legion, or can we have only one Legion?


The recruitment thread is not even up and your already attempting to bully your way into getting stuff? And if the Dark Angel and World Eater legions are not to be available then what?

Perhaps you and others should hold your fucking horses and see what it is MasterBullet decides to do. My guess though, from the way things are looking, is be a mat for some of you to walk all over which will lead to a more mediocre RP.




MasterBullet said:


> chapters and if you watn to be loyal or traitor is entirely up to you. may start soon with the next week or two im tryinf to seee the general reception so if your interested let me kno and tell your friends!


If people are interested then they will join, if they are not then they will not; thats really all that can be said.

Though you should most definitely make sure you know what your getting into and have some decent knowledge. My recommendation for you is to center things on only one of the legions, lest you wind up with a dozen players each trying to control a dozen legions and only interacting with a bunch of NPC's. (Because that sounds like _so_ much fun.)



MasterBullet said:


> If a player is interested, he may be a primarch if he chooses.


Why would you even put something like that on the table?


----------



## Romero's Own (Apr 10, 2012)

yeah, i've got to agree with darkreever, (first for everything )

It does make more sense for all players to be in one or maybe two/three legions. And if we were all tacticals/assult/devestator's it would make the choice between traitor and loyal cooler. 

But all up to you MB


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

Just giving people options darkreever thats all. Its somethign me and my friends do on our games is that one person makes a primarch character and bam he is that character. I know wat im gettign into I am an experienced roleplayer and am well educated in this regard. I understand your involvment and thank you for your insight sir. I do not want it to be a mediocre roleplay but as with most roleplays there are NPC's adn we must all react with them. That is was a GM is for I believe.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

i kinda agree with dark reaver although some people like choosing whatever legion think about the fact that in one rp there will be a million different stories going on at once so try and restrict it otherwise it will be no better than that bar one were it just said choose this and go nuts.


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

I am trying to make it as fun as possible. If you want a range of characters all in different legions thats totally fine just make sure each one is a different personality and lorewise regulated is all. I am pleased with the reception so far. All types of critism is accepted


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

well will there be any centre story were people will actually come together like a traditional rp or is it basically you say what major events have happened and everyone says what they've been doing or something like that


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

MasterBullet said:


> Just giving people options darkreever thats all.


You might want to make your recruitment thread before you start giving people additional options. Since it is, you know, your story and show to run it might be nice for the basics to be up before the extra's are tossed in.

You were wondering if there was interest, the answer is a clear cut yes.



MasterBullet said:


> Its somethign me and my friends do on our games is that one person makes a primarch character and bam he is that character.


Honestly, a character like that should be reserved as an NPC for the GM. Compared to the other player characters there will never be any challenge unless everyone is a primarch. And at that point they are all in control of different legions and interacting with one another very little.



MasterBullet said:


> I do not want it to be a mediocre roleplay but as with most roleplays there are NPC's adn we must all react with them. That is was a GM is for I believe.


Indeed there are NPC's, but you clearly miss my point. If only one player were to be partaking with a particular legion, then the only thing he/she has to interact with is NPC's. That will get boring and tiresome all to quickly, as a GM can only be so creative for one person; thats why a player group tends to have better interaction and character development.


----------



## son of azurman (Sep 19, 2010)

darkreever said:


> You might want to make your recruitment thread before you start giving people additional options. Since it is, you know, your story and show to run it might be nice for the basics to be up before the extra's are tossed in.


ye get everything done instead of just giving us little bits of info cause then we know whats going to be happening.


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

I agree and I apologize for all the confusion.


----------



## MasterBullet (Aug 11, 2012)

The recruitment thread is now up so get to posting!


----------

